# Space Time 3D (A New Internet Browser)



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2008)

The Future of Browsing : SpaceTime 3D

Search Google, YouTube, RSS, eBay, Amazon, Yahoo!, Flickr and Images all in one 3D space.

A new kid is on the block! This is like the most beautiful and visually enhanced browser yet, as fast as IE7 and Firefox. the design and the visual look of the browser is simply astonishing. I would say this might get a place in windows 7 instead of the normal IE. I was simply staggered at the look and speed of this new browser. Its called SpaceTime, so I thought of sharing this with you.

Check out the whole thing here and then download it and try it.

http://dotnetwizard.net/?p=809


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm useing it right now and I'v got to say its pretty bad ass.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 18, 2008)

i heard about this last summer....in a magazine i tried it out it was kinda cool but really buggy i think ill try it agian sometime see if its improved any


----------



## Kreij (Mar 18, 2008)

I tried it several months ago, but found it to be kind of cumbersome.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2008)

It does need some tweaking but if you know how to use it its pretty kool.

I like how if you use its search bar it will open every freaking web page based on just what you search for lol.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 18, 2008)

Kreij said:


> I tried it several months ago, but found it to be kind of cumbersome.




My results as well..clunky...slow...didn't really like it much... I enjoyed the look of it, but just too slow to navigate...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2008)

Ahhzz said:


> My results as well..clunky...slow...didn't really like it much... I enjoyed the look of it, but just too slow to navigate...



Well if you use the embeded search bar then it is slow cause it has to load like several diff pages, but if you just use the adress bar than its pretty nice.

This is not for any Comuter, it uses up a lot of RAM and resources so its not for anyone, but I'v got 4GB so im straight.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 18, 2008)

Ya know, it's kinda sad when you realize you need more RAM for a search engine than most game on the market to make it feasible  I'll stick with Google heheh


----------



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2008)

Doesn't it use ieframe.dll ? Would imply you're browsing on IE anyway. So it's as safe/unsafe as IE, so are all the security features.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 18, 2008)

ummm its just a big java applet wahooo....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2008)

fail


----------



## technicks (Mar 18, 2008)

It's crap.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, it was neat to play with for a little while, but is really no more than a novelty like the Aero flip stuff in Vista.  Pretty much useless.


----------



## FlipIt (Mar 23, 2008)

It's pretty nice but the pix it opens it so slow...


----------

